# Canine Caviar vs Nature's Variety?



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi everyone. I mostly lurk but this evening I find myself with a question that I can't find a lot of info on. We are currently feeding our 3 mos old spoo Blue Buffalo Lg Breed Puppy. She has a lot of gas and can't get past "soft-serve" poo. I've done so much research online and off and I'd like to try either Nature's Variety Prairie Nature's Variety Prairie: Natural, Holistic Kibble for Dogs: Large Breed Puppy Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Medley | Nature's Variety 
or Canine Caviar Chicken And Pearl Millet Puppy
Any spoo owners feed or have fed either of these? thanks in advance for any info and\or advice. Thanks!


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

So, maybe no one has fed either of these, but does anyone have an opinion based on the nutritional info? I'm a bit OCD and can't seem to just make a choice. Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've never heard of caviar. I believe that homemade raw is best, but I also believe that variety is important. If you must feed pre-made raw (which is infinitely better than kibble  ), I would consider even feeding a mix of the two if you like the ingredient in both.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

If you go to Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble you can read up on both foods, plus many more. The Nature's Variety is rated higher then Canine Caviar. 

I had my havanese on the Canine Caviar Puppy food, I think it is really expensive and not that great, IMO.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

jfo said:


> Hi everyone. I mostly lurk but this evening I find myself with a question that I can't find a lot of info on. We are currently feeding our 3 mos old spoo Blue Buffalo Lg Breed Puppy. She has a lot of gas and can't get past "soft-serve" poo. I've done so much research online and off and I'd like to try either Nature's Variety Prairie Nature's Variety Prairie: Natural, Holistic Kibble for Dogs: Large Breed Puppy Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Medley | Nature's Variety
> or Canine Caviar Chicken And Pearl Millet Puppy
> Any spoo owners feed or have fed either of these? thanks in advance for any info and\or advice. Thanks!


I have used Nature's Variety, the Instinct line (grain-free) and it did good. The Prairie line has barley, and I am excluding gluten from my girl's diet (rice and oatmeal, even though are still grains, are not as allergenic as the other varieties). Never used Canine Caviar, but based on the reviews in dogfoodadvisor.com, is rated 5-stars. Hope that helps.


----------

